# Can a 1992 pajero tow 2 horses in an ifor Williams 505???



## annacakes35 (20 September 2014)

Hi can anyone advise if a pajero 2.5 1992 pull 2 horses? I have 2 Arabs at 14.2 which need towing any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fides (20 September 2014)

What trailer is it?


----------



## ROG (20 September 2014)

annacakes35 said:



			Hi can anyone advise if a pajero 2.5 1992 pull 2 horses? I have 2 Arabs at 14.2 which need towing any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

which model from the list on the right is yours? = http://www.automobile-catalog.com/make/mitsubishi/pajero_2gen/pajero_2gen_export_3d/1994.html


----------



## annacakes35 (20 September 2014)

An ifor williams 505


----------



## ROG (20 September 2014)

annacakes35 said:



			An ifor williams 505
		
Click to expand...

That weighs 905 kg empty if it has been kept as basic


----------



## ROG (20 September 2014)

We do have a towing clinic sticky on this site - see the first link in my signature below


----------



## annacakes35 (20 September 2014)

I think it is this one as automatic1994 Mitsubishi Pajero 3000 V6 GLS 3-door automatic but 1992


----------



## annacakes35 (20 September 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ROG (20 September 2014)

annacakes35 said:



			I think it is this one as automatic1994 Mitsubishi Pajero 3000 V6 GLS 3-door automatic but 1992
		
Click to expand...

All the models are 1991 to 2000

Click the specifications and scroll down to get

Curb weight (without a driver): 1830 kg
Gross vehicle weight rating GVWR: 2350 kg
Towing weight:
braked: 2800 kg

The HB505 has a MAM of 2340 kg if memory serves 

That means under B+E licence towing laws you can load 1435 kg into that trailer (2340-905=1435)


----------



## Frumpoon (20 September 2014)

2.5 diesel in this model was some reason very very much less powerful than the 2.8 diesel


----------



## ROG (20 September 2014)

OP - is this your 1992 vehicle = Mitsubishi Pajero 2500 TD Intercooler GL Cabrio (1992)
Curb weight (without a driver): 1686 kg
Gross vehicle weight rating GVWR: 2300 kg
Towing weight:
braked: 2800 kg


----------

